# my dog is too wild when people visit. help!



## viator (Feb 29, 2008)

hi. my dog bunny loves everyone. that makes me very happy, because i think it's a sign that's she feels secure and is well adjusted. 

my problem (and i know it's not her problem, it's a problem with me and what i've done or not done properly) is that people rarely come over to visit, but when they do, bunny goes insane. it's like a cartoon - she tears around the living room, jumps up on them, if they sit down, she'll leap up on the back of the couch and practically squash them trying to climb on them. and she doesn't stop. if someone stayed for an hour, she'd be going nuts for an hour.

she knows sit, down, kennel, stop that, and come mean, but not when we have visitors. but when there are visitors, she forgets every command and just wants to be on them.

associating visitors with an incompatible behavior (going to her kennel, getting a snack, playing with a toy, &c.) is going to be next to impossible, because 

1) as i said, people are rarely over, and so logistically, it would be hard to get the situation set up to train the new behavior and 

2) because there is absolutely nothing she likes better than people - she'd skip a steak covered in peanut butter if it were a choice between that and 'greeting' a guest.


i'd like her to be able to enjoy guests and be in the same room with us, but i have no idea on how to teach her what i want her to do.

does anybody have any training advice?

thank you.

-helmut.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Well you're gonna have to get people over more often. It's gonna be hard to train her how to react in that situation, outside of that situation. If my mailman stops coming to my door, then there will never be an opportunity for me to train my girls not to bark at the mailman. Sounds like you've trained her pretty well, you need to find someone who's willing to be what amounts to a training tool for you. Someone to come over and sit on your couch, if for nothing else, in order to allow you time to train her with a stranger (to her) sitting in your living room.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

It's all about attention...she gets attention from your guests...they touch, talk and look at her and she gets attention from you by talking to her/trying to settle her down and also looking at her.
She has not learned that attention only comes when she is calm...sitting/standing/laying down politely for petting and attention.
So, here's how you stop the bad behavior: when she's misbehaving, don't talk to her or look at her. If she tries to get in someones lap, that person needs to stop her before it happens by holding up an outstretched hand (a stop sign) and (very important)...look away from her. Dogs understand that body language but, the problem is she doesn't know what WILL get her the attention she wants...so, you have to praise her the minute she stops/stands still or sits.


----------



## viator (Feb 29, 2008)

good point, the-tenth. what would you suggest as the steps for training? getting someone to come to the threshold, and then redirecting her, then once she's got that, them coming inside for one second and redirecting her, one minute and redirecting, ... , ten minutes, &c.?

tooney - ok. i can do that. it seems insurmountable, b/c she goes from 0 to 100 in a second, but i can catch her before she goes off, b/c i know she's gonna do and when she's gonna do it (instantly. heh.) ok.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Put a leash on her when you know someone is coming over. First teach her a sit\stay while you answer the door. If she can't stay calm while you answer the door, it's gonna be near impossible to get her to calm down once thy're actually in. Once she's good about letting you answer the door, bring them just inside. Again make sure she's calm before going any farther. Now make sure you are re-enforcing the positive behavior that you're striving for (the sit\stay). It's not gonna happen overnight, but like tooney said, if they're coming in excited and making a big fuss over the dog, that's going to feed her energy as well. Get someone you know is willing to help you, not just anyone. My mother-in-law would be horrible for this. She comes in like she's not seen the girls for years, and as a result they get excited, start to jump, and she ends up getting upset.


----------



## Gypsy22 (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm glad you asked this question. I'm concerned as well for Luna because we don't have anyone come over (we're pretty new to this area and haven't made social friends yet). 

When we take her out in public she goes to anyone...is very friendly. I wonder how she will be when someone actually comes to see us. (in the Spring I suppose my parents will come up here finally to visit).


----------



## ebtide1 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi,
My in laws have a similar problem with their dog. He gets so excited, that he practically knocks the guests over when they enter the door. I found some helpful info on ehow.com, it lists step by step instructions that may help you out. Good luck


----------



## Abbysdad (Dec 23, 2007)

Abby is the same way. I rarely have anyone over. When friends or family do come Abby turns into a bouncing ball! I'm hoping when spring arrives and neighbors are out and I can walk down to the park she will get use to people around. If not I'm cutting her legs off! lol :0


----------

